# The Greatest Bra EVER!



## Bernadette (May 24, 2007)

I've found it! So I had a coupon for Victoria's Secret so I figured I would go see what I could find. I usually have a miserable time finding bras and just have about 12 of the exact same lightly lined very sexy demi bra that are all about three years old. So I wasn't very optimistic about finding anything new. I'm really picky seeing as how I like a lightly lined demi with no padding and most of the VS bras now-a-days seem to have built in pillows.
Well EUREKA! I found the greatest bra I could ever imagine!!! It's the Angels Secret Embrace lightly lined demi. It doesn't have the huge pillows in it like most of the secret embrace line. I don't know how to explain it but the bra is like one smoothe piece. The wires and everything are kind of sealed inside of it. It's heaven for the boobies!!!
$45 is pretty steep but they are on sale on the website right now. I'm telling you ladies, go try this thing on, your girls will thank you! I'm planning on buying a ton of them!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 24, 2007)

I LOVE that bra - have one myself! I don't normally like most of VS's bras b/c they tend to have way too much padding & even though I'm kinda on the small side, I just don't feel like all that padding looks natural (sometimes, you end up with what I call the "bazooka boob" effect, lol). Seriously though, I really love the Secret Embrace demi. Heading over to VS now to "browse"....


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2007)

when i have monies, i'm gonna have to get in on that. my sister only wears victoria's secret and she loves them. i've never even so much as tried one on before, but i need to find something new.


----------



## Raerae (May 25, 2007)

yeh thats a comfy bra.  It's not very pretty though, but it's nice to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Doesn't leave a lot of lines eigther.


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 25, 2007)

in the UK we have a shop called  La Senza and they do a really similar bra and yes it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.lasenza.co.uk/level3type....%20Bra&type=17


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

i can't believe that you said $45 is steep for a bra! I have to pay $80  - $100 for a bra to fit me..

feeel lucky that you can fit into those cheap bras


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_i can't believe that you said $45 is steep for a bra! I have to pay $80 - $100 for a bra to fit me..

feeel lucky that you can fit into those cheap bras_

 
$45 IS expensive for a bra!  I buy Hanes bras for $12!  If you have to have them special ordered then of course they'll be expensive but that doesn't make $45 cheap!  It's all relative.


----------



## rebekah (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_$45 IS expensive for a bra!  I buy Hanes bras for $12!  If you have to have them special ordered then of course they'll be expensive but that doesn't make $45 cheap!  It's all relative._

 
i don't have any bras special ordered. 
since the bras that are extremely each are made in like four sizes lol you have to actually buy a nice bra to find one that really fits..
most people are wearing the wrong sized bra, also , thats why a lot of people think its okay to buy the cheap ones but in reality it probably isnt fitting correctly unless you're that very middle size that they do sell (Who's ribcage is really 32 anyway?? mine is 28 )


----------



## Bernadette (May 27, 2007)

My ribcage is 29". Bra sizing is figured out by adding four inches to the actual measurement or something like that. I think most people would consider $100 for a bra outrageous.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 27, 2007)

Some people really do have ribcages that are 34 inches, hence they are a 38 in bandsize.

I really wish I could wear those bras, but VS doesn't carry a 32D. It's sort of difficult to find a 32 band. Adding a larger cup size eliminates a lot of options on top of that.

www.figleaves.com is running a sale for Memorial Day, though, but I have yet to find anything I really like


----------



## jenii (May 27, 2007)

Ugh, they never make nice bras in my cupsize.


----------



## Bybs (May 27, 2007)

Ha ha..... built in pillows, I love that.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pure Vanity* 

 
_in the UK we have a shop called  La Senza and they do a really similar bra and yes it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.lasenza.co.uk/level3type....%20Bra&type=17_

 
urgh i HATE la senza i seriously tried on like every bra in the shop and only went away with 2 and they were the same style just different colours lol
every bra i have is the same size and one i tried on was PAINFUL the underwires just dug like really dug.
never tried on that bra cos it has to have some pattern on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also hate 'pillows' even worse is built in gel which leaves NO room for your actual boobs where are they supposed to go?! LOL


----------



## silverblackened (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i also hate 'pillows' even worse is built in gel which leaves NO room for your actual boobs where are they supposed to go?! LOL_

 
LOL, so true!

I like La Senza, but I'm the sort who finds one or two bra styles that I really like and just buy different colours of those, so yeah. I wish I had the guts to get VS bras online without having tried them on first (we don't have VS here) because I've heard so many good things about them, but... nah. If I ended up paying retail + shipping on bras that didn't fit or were completely uncomfortable, I might shoot myself, so I guess I'll just go without.


----------



## thestarsfall (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_feeel lucky that you can fit into those cheap bras_

 
I feel ya (and, oddly enough my name is Rebecca...hehe...yay)  I usually just give in and go with wearing a wrong sized bra for cheap that will fall apart/break in a month or so cuz I am a poor student and can't afford really good bras.  38DD at La Senza is a hit or miss for me...usually a miss...The bands are too big sometimes or waaay to tight other times and then the cups are almost always too small or just really unsupportive.  

OH, and just a tip for any larger sized girls out there: the "measure around ribcage and add 4 or 5" rule doesn't apply for everyone.  If you do that for me I end up with a 40/42 A when in reality I bust out of a lot of DDs...

If you really wanna know your size order a catalogue from Bella Lusso (LOVE their bras...don't actually own one yet cuz they be Irish and I be poor and Canadian...haha) you get a free, idiotproof brasizing tape with the catalogue.


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_
I really wish I could wear those bras, but VS doesn't carry a 32D. It's sort of difficult to find a 32 band. Adding a larger cup size eliminates a lot of options on top of that._

 
AAAAAAAAAAAAMEN.

Try finding 32DD.

Impossible.

The End.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 29, 2007)

wow im a 32d and have LOADS of bras from all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe cos im in a different country


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 29, 2007)

I think European brands are more varied in size (I went to a cheapie shop once and found so many 32 bandsized bras I was dumbfounded), but I could be wrong.


----------



## effloresce_ (Jun 2, 2007)

I've never tried VS because i'm a 32A.. sometimes even a bit smaller than that, but even Singapore doesn't stock 30s (Japan does, though). I love La Senza though! I have a 27" ribcage, and their 32As fit me perfectly, though sometimes the straps are too short even when fully extended


----------



## cyens (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

  urgh i HATE la senza i seriously tried on like every bra in the shop and only went away with 2 and they were the same style just different colours lol
every bra i have is the same size and one i tried on was PAINFUL the underwires just dug like really dug.
never tried on that bra cos it has to have some pattern on it

i also hate 'pillows' even worse is built in gel which leaves NO room for your actual boobs where are they supposed to go?! LOL  
 
OMG I HATE!!! La senza. I went in there and tried every single model they had in every size ( relative that fit me ) and NOTHING, absolutly NOTHING fit me. Its horrible, thinking I spent almost 4h and left bare-hands. all the underwire dig in my skin and they are bran new. on top either its way to small or way to big and nothing seems like its actually holding my boobs ( about 34B ). 

I think lasensa is made to be worn less than few minutes, the time it takes for a man to take it off. I dont believe anything there is made to be comfortable!


For cheap bras I got to la vie en rose and never got problems. 


The most comfortable bra I own is a CK bra and cost 54$+taxe and I consider that a fortune!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 3, 2007)

CK and DKNY are currently my HGs of bras, but I can find them for about $20 or so at Filene's Basement


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 4, 2007)

Yarg, I hate shopping for bras. If you're anything but a 34 B or C, it's hard to find squat that fits/looks nice. 

I do need to be sized again though, as I believe I'm wearing an incorrectly sized bra for me. (Most women do.) I highly suspect I'm a 30B, though.

I see a whole lot of European retailers that sell wider ranges of bra sizes, but international shipping is expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder why American and Canadian retailers do not do the same. We're not all 34B/C, sell us something that'll fit us!


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2007)

well, uh hum. i'll take a looksie when i'm done nursing. unless it comes as a nursing bra ... nah. poo. 
sounds like a very comfy bra! i do need new ones in a couple of months though =]] so, i'll be putting my VS angles card to use then =]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_AAAAAAAAAAAAMEN.

Try finding 32DD.

Impossible.

The End._

 
-Katura, I think I beat you. Try finding a 30 g. That is impossible. The only bras I can actually find in my size that fit come from overseas and cost a minimum of 70 dollars. For a 32dd, you can try wacoal which is sold at macys and other dept stores. They make some pretty styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I think fredericks does a 32dd


----------



## Raerae (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_-Katura, I think I beat you. Try finding a 30 g. That is impossible. The only bras I can actually find in my size that fit come from overseas and cost a minimum of 70 dollars. For a 32dd, you can try wacoal which is sold at macys and other dept stores. They make some pretty styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I think fredericks does a 32dd_

 
30 G?

Thats crazy!  I didn't even know cup sizes went up that high!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_-Katura, I think I beat you. Try finding a 30 g. That is impossible. The only bras I can actually find in my size that fit come from overseas and cost a minimum of 70 dollars. For a 32dd, you can try wacoal which is sold at macys and other dept stores. They make some pretty styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I think fredericks does a 32dd_

 
oh wow... and I thought a 30E-32E was bad... I feel for you girl!


----------



## Sarahdipity (Jun 21, 2007)

haha...I need those pillows!  I loathe bra shopping....congrats on the find.


----------

